# Is Sharm a safe place for single women ??



## desres

_Hi everyone

The reason for my posting is very important as i am coming to Sharm very soon with a view to moving out there & have gone as far as to book an agent for viewing Apts to rent 
[i am coming out 1st to check & Apts & was planning to move within the month } 
I have been doing so much research & have been told by people that it is very safe place .. but i spent all last night on some Sharm forums, reading so many comments from women that have had really BAD things happen to them .. then i noticed these links were dated around 2007 
Can u tell me if things have improved now ? 
Is Sharm safe enough for a single woman to live ? 

I would really appreciate very honest opinions .. thks_:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi DesRes,

I live in Cairo and can give you the point of view from here.
Egypt is a relatively safe country as far as being mugged etc.
Crime is on the increase but still less than the UK.
Egyptian men hassling you will be your biggest problem, they want your money and a visa to the west plus sex. They will tell you endless hard luck stories about why they need money, everything from needing money because their father/mother/uncle/sister/cat/ is in hospital.
They may even kill these people off and ask you for the money to bury them.
If you fall in love with an Egyptian man he may tell you he needs money to be bought out of his compulsary army call up... YOU CANNOT BUY ANYONE OUT OF THE ARMY. you used to be able to but not now.
So yes you will be safe just don't take your hands out of your pockets.


----------



## cairoexpat

very safe


----------



## Sam

I have spent a lot of time walking/traveling alone around Sharm, using local transport etc, and I have never in all the years I've been here had problems, nor have my friends. The worst we have ever had are the taxi drivers (or occasionally others) trying to take photos of us on their phones. The last time that happened to my friend she stood on his phone and broke it!!!! Don't think he'll do it again in a hurry! Tourist police are dotted around everywhere, I feel much safer here than back in UK.


----------



## Jack.Ishac

all of Egypt Safe even Upper of Egypt i'm not said that cause I'm Egyptian no , its true all of Egypt Safe 

I allowed with (MaidenScotland) for real most of Egyptian looking around foreign Just to use for anything ... I'm Sorry to tell that but i don't like to hide any truth 

about sharm its always safe cause its Tourism area 24 Hour Tourism Police on the road 

hope the best for you all


----------



## Beatle

desres said:


> _Hi everyone
> 
> The reason for my posting is very important as i am coming to Sharm very soon with a view to moving out there & have gone as far as to book an agent for viewing Apts to rent
> [i am coming out 1st to check & Apts & was planning to move within the month }
> I have been doing so much research & have been told by people that it is very safe place .. but i spent all last night on some Sharm forums, reading so many comments from women that have had really BAD things happen to them .. then i noticed these links were dated around 2007
> Can u tell me if things have improved now ?
> Is Sharm safe enough for a single woman to live ?
> 
> I would really appreciate very honest opinions .. thks_:confused2:


I have only gone to Sharm for holidays. I find that I get a lot more verbal hassle there than in Cairo (usually guys asking to marry me or my friends!) but it is not intimidating - we may be hassled because we spend time in the tourist resorts where we are perceived as wealthy tourists. That being said, I have never felt physically threatened in Egypt and I feel much safer going out and about late at night in Egypt than I do in England. Sharm has a lot of tourist police around and generally they are very helpful.

From what I understand, there are checks on people entering Sharm (even if they are travelling within Egypt) and I have seen Egyptian guys turned back at the entry points as they did not have the correct paperwork. I am not sure whether Egyptians need a work authorisation to enter Sharm if they are not from the area (although wealthy Egyptians also holiday there). Sam may be able to provide more information about this or correct me about this!

In many ways, Sharm is like a less wealthy version of the Emirates and is much more comparable to the Emirates than somewhere like Cairo.


----------



## desres

Thks guys


----------



## New Gal

Desres, I have spent a lot of time in Egypt and other Muslim countries and this whole thing about the hassle received baffles me.

Anywhere is safe if you take the correct precautions, act sensibly, keep your ears and eyes open and as Maiden says, your hands in your pockets.

As someone else has said, which I agree with, I feel safer over there than I do in the UK.


----------



## desres

New Gal said:


> Desres, I have spent a lot of time in Egypt and other Muslim countries and this whole thing about the hassle received baffles me.
> 
> Anywhere is safe if you take the correct precautions, act sensibly, keep your ears and eyes open and as Maiden says, your hands in your pockets.
> 
> As someone else has said, which I agree with, I feel safer over there than I do in the UK.


Thks newgal .. will be there soon so will get a good idea for myself


----------



## New Gal

And I'll be in Hurghada, 8 weeks today, this time, I will have landed!!!!!


----------



## desres

New Gal said:


> And I'll be in Hurghada, 8 weeks today, this time, I will have landed!!!!!


_Hi newgal ... so your moving to Hurghada permanantly then ? 
I plan to visit Hurghada while i am there .. do u know the area well _


----------



## New Gal

Will see what happens, where life takes me lol. Yes, know the area well.


----------



## m4rtini

desres: when u'll be in sharm?

Anyway, In my opinion, as a single one living there for a small time, its safe, but not easy 

let me know if u want to meet on a cup of coffee


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> From what I understand, there are checks on people entering Sharm (even if they are travelling within Egypt) and I have seen Egyptian guys turned back at the entry points as they did not have the correct paperwork. I am not sure whether Egyptians need a work authorisation to enter Sharm if they are not from the area (although wealthy Egyptians also holiday there). Sam may be able to provide more information about this or correct me about this!


Yes - there are checkpoints on entering Sharm. Egyptians do not need work authorisation to enter Sharm, but can be questioned about why they are going. This doesn't usually happen if flying in, it sometimes happens if driving a private car but you can almost guarantee the Egyptians traveling by bus will get questioned. 

They will be asked where they work and asked to show work ID, and heavily questioned if they are traveling alone without work permission. I think the police have the right to send them back or refuse entry if they cannot show this even if they have their ID and other paperwork in order.


----------



## Adenexpat

is safer than uk


----------



## desres

m4rtini said:


> desres: when u'll be in sharm?
> 
> Anyway, In my opinion, as a single one living there for a small time, its safe, but not easy
> 
> let me know if u want to meet on a cup of coffee



_Hi .. i arrive on the 18th .. next wednesday 
Booked a Hotel on Naama bay 

Yes would love to meet for Coffee & a chat .. if your free thats great _


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ladies please remember to contact each other by private message when giving out telephone numbers, or where you will meet. This will help you from unsolicited phone calls and visitors

Maid


----------



## desres

MaidenScotland said:


> Ladies please remember to contact each other by private message when giving out telephone numbers, or where you will meet. This will help you from unsolicited phone calls and visitors
> 
> Maid


OK will do ... thks


----------



## AmalReda

Hi All, i would like to join ur conversation about "Sharm is a safe place for single women", cos i livied for long time in Dahab, it far 100 Km from sharm.. yah but actually iam usully travellingby my wo car or airplan cos the bus not quiet safe ... alot of accedent plus as Sam said the check point very silly egyptian police men there ;( sham .. am egyptian by the way LOL.

but it's okay if u are a single woman and living there or going for vacation , just be care from egyptian men cos most the men there low lass they trying to hant any woman to marry and travel ... yes this the truth

regards from a new memebr 
Amal reda


----------



## desres

but it's okay if u are a single woman and living there or going for vacation , just be care from egyptian men cos most the men there low lass they trying to hant any woman to marry and travel ... yes this the truth

Amel Reda ... thks so much for your reply ..


----------



## AmalReda

yeap, i got that info from a lot of foreigners ... and i saw some life examples but don't worry from anything


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> Yes - there are checkpoints on entering Sharm. Egyptians do not need work authorisation to enter Sharm, but can be questioned about why they are going. This doesn't usually happen if flying in, it sometimes happens if driving a private car but you can almost guarantee the Egyptians traveling by bus will get questioned.
> 
> They will be asked where they work and asked to show work ID, and heavily questioned if they are traveling alone without work permission. I think the police have the right to send them back or refuse entry if they cannot show this even if they have their ID and other paperwork in order.


On those unfortunate occasions when I have made the journey from Cairo to Sharm by bus, I have seen Egyptian guys thrown off the bus at the checkpoints. 9 hours of travelling by bus and they don't even get into the area! But it shows how strict the police can be


----------



## AmalReda

u r right Beatle, they do the same with egyptian when they feel that ur looking from high class...sometimes they do that just for teasing u or they need money ....


----------



## Theone

Well, i live in Sharm and i can tell u that its a very safe place, but u will find some people asking u to go out or to have dinner (specially the taxi drivers and the guys in the shops) but u can just answer in hard way or just ignor them, unless u wanna accept ofcourse


----------

